# How to remove/replace choke plate and choke shaft on Holley 4160 carburetor?



## Phlamber (Jul 27, 2016)

I have a Holley 4160 4bbl carburetor. 
I would like to use the choke plate and choke shaft on the Holley 4160 carburetor that is currently installed on my truck, which lacks both pieces.
In my searching around the internet, I have seen both pieces advertised (both separately and together). So, I am quite sure that they are replaceable, and therefore also removable.

My question is: 

How do I go about removing them without damaging either part?


----------



## kendallt (Feb 21, 2007)

Remove the levers etc on each end of the shaft, then there should be two screws holding each plate, remove them, slip plate out, slide shaft out the one way or the other.
Biggest catch is that on a lot of Holley cards, the screws holding the plates on have the ends flared so they can't back out and drop into engine, normally they will flex enough to come out and re-install no problem, but sometimes they are too big and mess up the threads, file or drill the end so they fit, either way use red locktite when re-installed. 
A lot of times people remove the plates because they feel it improves performance, it can, but not at street rpms. 

Better carb if you can find it is a Carter AVS 625.


----------



## Phlamber (Jul 27, 2016)

What you are describing is a different type of choke plate than I am working with.
Below are pictures of the carb...


----------



## kendallt (Feb 21, 2007)

Oh that style, don't remember what's holding the plate in, but that peened end of the shaft has to be ground off to slide it out after removing the plate. 
then drill and tap a hole in the end of the shaft to re-attach the lever


----------

